# does fluffy fur weigh there ears down longer??



## veeds35 (Mar 15, 2010)

I was just curious if puppys with longer fur like my little guy has if it takes longer for there ears to come up? He is going on 11 wks now and they look like thy might be starting to come up but cant really tell. 

















Thanks for any input.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I've never heard that, so don't think so. Best bet is to contact your breeder. They should know when the ears tend to go up on their lines. Even tell you what the littermates ears are doing.


----------



## veeds35 (Mar 15, 2010)

thank you MRL I was just kindof wondering if all that fur made a differance because our female when we got her at 11wks her ears were already up all the way and stayed up too she is now a yr and a half, she came from a differant breeder though. Im not too worried about it though they have made progress since weve had him, when we got him at 8wks his ears almost seemed glued to his head lol now they go to a kindof up position.


----------



## sgts_wife22 (Feb 19, 2010)

*I'm glad you asked this question! I posted yesterday because our younger GSD (14 weeks old) is having trouble getting his ears to go up and stay up. They were up and now they are down again. He's also very fluffy and looks alot like your pup.*
*My DH has suggested it is because the ears are heavier than our older GSD, who has med. length hair and has had his ears up since he was less than 12 wks. old.*
*Both of our boys are from the same breeder. In fact, they are from the same sire and their dams are sisters. *
*It'll be interesting to see when they do finally go up and stay up. *


----------



## WynterCote (Feb 15, 2010)

Our puppy is 12 weeks old and fluffy like your dog, but she's got one ear up and one partially up. So I don't think the fur has anything to do with it, but your pup is still young so I wouldn't worry about it yet.


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

Hi Veeds35,

First of all, what a cutie...
The fact that the pup is a long coat shouldn't affect the ears-up action. Your breeder will probably give you a ballpark of when their pups' ears usually get up. All mine are long coats. Gustav had ears up by 10 weeks and Molly between 10-12. Up-and-down is also normal up until 4 mo as they have growth spurts.
Molly when her ears went up:








Cheers,
Ana


----------



## jeng0304 (May 1, 2010)

My long coat's ear never both stood...even after taping....


----------



## smileysjs (Nov 28, 2010)

I think Lola must be a long coat as well. SHe's 6 months old and both ears don't stand up all the time. She has fur around the ears.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh is long-coated and his ears are up. They did the typical up and down thing when he was teething but stood up just fine even with all the fur and fuzz


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo was the only long coated pup from his litter. His ears did not stay up until he was nine months old. They did the dance..one up..one down...one half way up...one side ways...both down....they never did the cute teepee thing though. 

I did try to assist his ears by using different meathods, but none of them worked for Hondo - I couldn't get them to stay in long enough to make a difference. By nine months I figured he was cute enough as is and stopped fretting about his ears. Then suddenly, they were both up.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

We have one longcoat and one standard, I didn't see a difference in the time it took for their ears to come up. He btw is soooooooo cute!!!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I've had 3 longcoats. All of their ears stood fine on their own.


----------

